# H: Soul Grinder, bloodletters, ig codex W: Metal Daemons, Plague Marines, Terminators



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hiya guys!! I have a soul grinder 9 plastic bloodletters and a recent IG codex to trade the models are half painted and assembled. I think i have a random 1 armed daemonette aswel XD

So yea im looking only for Metal Daemonscor any space marines in terminator armour or metal plague marines/typhus , make me an offer and we shall shall see


----------

